# SHENZHEN | Hengyu Jinrong Center | 310m | 1017ft | 66 fl | 245m | 804ft | 65 fl | 240m | 787ft | 52 fl | T/O



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Still no images of the final design

http://p.tgnet.cn/SZT00/
http://www.360byd.com/Information.asp?ProjectID=24482
http://www.51xiaoguo.com/xgt/list-approve-214328.html?jdfwkey=7wxix2

Old designs


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 1788111


----------



## Atmosphere (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks Z0rg for updates on all those new buildings in Shenzhen. The boom never stops it seems.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 1788111


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 1788111


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

312m. Posted by crazyboyxzy.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Maybe it's not the final proposal since they're announcing it as a 290m tower, even so it is a supertall proposal till we can confirm the chosen design is other.

Moved to the supertall forums.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Shenzhen is currently at 8 supertalls U/C, i think it can jump to 10 soon with so many proposals :nuts:


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

I never knew about this one! Deng Xiaoping would be going crazy if he were alive to see Shenzhen.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Nice cluster. Are the 2 other towers scrapped?


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

It seems that the tallest tower wil have at least 5m per floor.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 1788111


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 1788111


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

recently moved to the Supertall section?

couldn't find it in the supertall-list, so i added it


----------



## Dylan Leblanc (Jul 29, 2002)

Map location - http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/maps/?cityID=24&lat=22.5145190000&lng=113.9398730000&z=16&t=k


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-05-09 by 1788111


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 1788111


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-08-03 by anog


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Revised upwards to 395m according to the developer website. We should wait to see some image of the new design before changing the title, but it's very likely to be an actual revision.
http://www.tjjt.co/aboutcic_core.aspx?menuID=11&navID=3
http://www.cjol.com/jobs/job-5959503


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

great news :cheers: go shenzhen!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

That would mean China Resources headquarters wont be dominant at all if they revise it downwards to 400m. We have this 395m just a few plots away plus an upcoming 380m tower we still haven't thread for.


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

^^ Aren't Tairan station towers nearby too? And the chance that One Shenzhen Bay will be higher is also not low because this new renders appeared as far as I know. If so this area will look totaly amazing in a few years, but if not it will be awesome too


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

^^ Aye, and Shekou Jiaotou City cluster. Certainly Shenzhen will become an endless skyscraper ocean in 10-15 years if they keep building like this.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

TowerVerre:) said:


> ^^ Aren't Tairan station towers nearby too? And the chance that One Shenzhen Bay will be higher is also not low because this new renders appeared as far as I know. If so this area will look totaly amazing in a few years, but if not it will be awesome too


I agree. That are quite a few supertalls in this area.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Government: "hey shenzhen! don't build over 400m, there is an airport nearby!"
City: "Ok, fair enough... let us build a 400m building next to a 395m building, next to a 380m building then (="


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-09-24 by 飞火流星


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

hope the main tower starts along with the shorter ones.


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

On 25.10.2013 by darhma


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

On 27.10.2013 by 1788111


----------



## Stephan23 (Aug 3, 2005)

Great, some work going on !! kay:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Good to see that they started digging. :cheers:


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

By rfidabc on 26.11.2013


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

Hopefully the plot which is blocked by the houses with the blue roofs isn't he plot for the main tower. I hope that it will start together with the other towers


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

yes it is time to get more ~400m buildings started in shenzhen :cheers:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ Because there are so few?


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

^^
what i mean is, there are many planned, but not many U/C at the moment


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

Eric Offereins said:


> ^^ Because there are so few?


There is only one of the planned 400m+ supertalls u/c, Ping An International Finance Center (maybe even 2, if Galaxy Project really is u/c and 400m+ tall).


----------



## Hoogloper (Oct 13, 2005)

TowerVerre:) said:


> There is only one of the planned 400m+ supertalls u/c, Ping An International Finance Center (maybe even 2, if Galaxy Project really is u/c and 400m+ tall).


The way I see it is that Shenzhen is still quit early in the build up phase. This steady influx of skyscrapers could last till 2020 for all we know.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-12-17 by 1788111


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Munwon said:


> Not that one. I think there is even another 250m+ tower in the works next to this:nuts:


That would be Anbang Insurance


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

KillerZavatar said:


> That would be Anbang Insurance


that's it!


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-12-01 by tom87


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-04-26 by lu407


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-05-09 by Bvin


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-06-07 by 摩天圳 










2019-06-10 by 1270158801


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

I think we have a super tall on our hands. Posted by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-09-08 by 摩天圳










2019-09-24 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-10-31 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-05-09 by 摩天圳


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

They grew up so fast!


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

It could be the main tower 

2020-05-31 by 摩天圳


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

What a great location for another supertall. :cheers:


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

It is! Move to the supertall section.


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

June 14 by 摩天圳


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

June 24 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-08-15 by 摩天圳


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Aug 22









人才公园与高楼 by 摄影师pp on 500px

Aug 23









深圳人才公园 by 天使 on 500px

Aug 25









今晚的图 by choer on 500px


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Note the twin towers and their 2 cranes each in the middle of the photo.

By *M.L.YIP* from dcfever :


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-09-02 by HNCRS


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By 摩天圳 on Gaoloumi*
*























*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 18 by q342102


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*November 8:*








DSC02186 by 信 on 500px.com


----------



## KAAAZ (Nov 17, 2011)

Credit: Walk East on youtube


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by meoyiyi





























*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-11-16 by johnny23


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Sorry, the 2 pics above are also from meoyiyi (2020-11-14)
Only posted by johnny23


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Nov 29









Shenzhen bay by Eason deng on 500px


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 摩天圳

2020/12/13





























*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*December 10:*








深圳湾 by ZAIXIAO on 500px.com


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 摩天圳

2021/01/10














*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-01-11 by person12


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/6 from Hong Kong :


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Feb 28









春笋 by Le_Yang on 500px


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 瓦萨其 2021/03/22














*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-04-07 by lzkzx










2021-04-12 by 摩天圳


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like round edges


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

It looks tremendously thin, it would fit well into NYC skyline lol


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

germanicboy said:


> It looks tremendously thin, it would fit well into NYC skyline lol


it's not that thin. using measuring tool on google earth this building is maybe 45m-50m wide on each side, which isn't that skinny for a 310m building.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

A Chicagoan said:


> For some reason I always thought the supertall was in front of the twins. But now I see it's been behind them all along... am I going insane?


no problem, the vision is blocked but the top will be still visible from the water


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-11 by 摩天圳


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

two cantilevered buildings


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-18 by 789987911


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Aug 18









深圳海岸城的日出朝霞 by Pan_潘 on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Sep 1









暴风雨来临前的宁静 by i修炼成精的板蓝根 on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Sep 5









城市风光建筑地产天空 by 熊看世界 on 500px


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

These are 315m and 258m x 2 on gaoloumi


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By 摩天圳 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

redcode said:


> Sep 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please anyone summarise what projects are they building in this area. Looks like there are plenty of them being started at the same.


----------



## luci203 (Apr 28, 2008)

Khale_Xi said:


> Please anyone summarise what projects are they building in this area. Looks like there are plenty of them being started at the same.


Most of it will be low rise structure. (if nothing changed)

pinterest


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-19 by lu407


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

one more building with rounded edges


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-31 by 摩天圳


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Nov 7









city skyline by Eric Wen on 500px


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by *xiajgr








*

by *摩天圳








*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

by 摩天圳


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*December 8:*

City of Shenzhen by Stuart Slimp, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*December 18:*

Sunset by Always Traveling, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jan 4









深圳春笋大厦落日余晖 by 追光的叔 on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

深圳南山群楼 by calvin-段禹丞 on 500px


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

提示信息 - 高楼迷摩天族


,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc




In the background













提示信息 - 高楼迷摩天族


,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-20 by 摩天圳


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Come check out my Sketchup model of the Hengyu Jinrong Center!





Hengyu Jinrong Center | 3D Warehouse


The Hengyu Jinrong Center is a 310 m / 1,017 ft tall skyscraper under construction in Shenzhen, China. Construction on the 66 floor tower started in 2019 and will be completed by 2023




3dwarehouse.sketchup.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-25 by 摩天圳


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

A nice sunny day in Shenzhen.'s Houhai area.


https://www.ixigua.com/7071185493039415808?logTag=860f69ec8063632aa70e


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

that building to the right
















SHENZHEN | Anbang Insurance Headquarters | 273m | 896ft...


Possible supertall. http://www.szdesigncenter.org/?p=46564 KPF proposal PCP proposal




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 21 by zehua23


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 23 by person12


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^^^^
is that some kind of atrium?


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

April 01 by ：）


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-05 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-31 by 浪迹一生


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Posted by 摩天圳 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

finally, the cladding


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

提示信息 - 高楼迷摩天族


,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here is some decent info, renderings and slightly older construction photos of this 3-tower development on the website of CAPOL International & Associates. 
CAPOL are the Shenzhen-based architectural firm that designed the Hengyu Financial Center and a couple of other skyscraper developments in Shenzhen.


https://en.capol.cn:9000/projectdetail.aspx?id=100000129633164&NodeCode=


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*April 29:*








夕阳下的深圳湾 by 张凌皓 on 500px.com


----------



## toskyrisefan (9 mo ago)

The building on the left




by zxmgi79


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-02 by 摩天圳


----------

